# Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Strawberry - Hit the ladders in open water at 9am. Man was it on FIRE!!! Biggest cutt was 23.5 inches and there were several nice cutts and rainbows pulled out in the moning session. We just couldn't keep them off the hook! Then Duckdog and Bill got the idea to try ice fishing soldgier creek. Well Duckdog's electric auger started over heating so we each got our own hole. I picked up 1 fish for the 2 hours we were there. Then we hit the ladders and got a ton of fish. I totaled 61 fish (new personal best) and my twin got 43 all were rainbows for us. Duckdog and bill got just as much if not more fish than us. Therefore the total was 200+!!! We left at 4pm as the action died off.

We were using Duckdogs secret weapon. But my twin picked up 23 rainbows on a countdown rapala in gold size CD-07 cranked very slow.

Manila Pond - My twin and I hit the Manila pond in provo for an hour in search of scratching the albino trout off my bucket list. Doesn't count but made a nice pic in my hand. My twin caught 1 rainbow and 1 brown trout with several bites on a gold jakes baitless.

Neilson Grove - For the last 1.5 hours of daylight we hit the Neilson Grove Pond. My twin got 1 bluegill and we both had many bites, when the dam ducks would go away! We left by sunset. We were using worms under a bobber or a clear bubble. We tried spinners and top water lures with no results. The bluegill was released as this pond is NOT STOCKED.

Bill with is 23.5 inch cutty!









DuckDog1us with his big cutty!









Me and my 2nd largest Rainbw of the day









Albino Trout at the Manila Pond









My Twin's Brown Trout from the Manila Pond









My Twin's bluegill, curing the winter time blues!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, so the Ladders have some open water? Nice! 

I always loved fishing that little spot when the rest of the world was out on the ice. Glad it was fast catching right there.

How much open area, would you say?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

There is enough open water to get a medium range cast in, and plenty to see the large cutts criusing the ladders area. It was great in the morning and around noon...but by 3pm the action died off. Here is picture of the open water area yesterday.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing fellas, I can't wait for ice off!


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*

The day of days good report guys I think I will have to go try it soon thx for the report


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

1morecast said:


> Thanks for sharing fellas, I can't wait for ice off!


Me too..because when it is ice off conditions at the berry....currant creek is open muddy colored water and ON FIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

robertsfam said:


> The day of days good report guys I think I will have to go try it soon thx for the report


I am betting that you do not have the "secret bait" so a gold rapala is your best bet. Heard that silver rapalas work as well. I experimented gold spinners (roostertail and blue fox), Kastmasters (rainbow and gold) and even the tried and true Rainbow Rapala to no avail. Never touched the powerbait tho :O•-:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Not doubting you but how do you keep track of 61 fish? Keep a counter in your pocket? I must be getting old cause after 10 fish i loose track and it becomes "bucketfull" "filled the cooler" "20+" or "****load"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sometimes the fishing Gods smile, and it sounds like you had one of those days. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

hockey said:


> Not doubting you but how do you keep track of 61 fish? Keep a counter in your pocket? I must be getting old cause after 10 fish i loose track and it becomes "bucketfull" "filled the cooler" "20+" or "****"


No worries it is a fair question. When you have a twin everything is a competition! Yep I was shooting for a personal record of the most fish in a day for me. Goal is to get a day over 100. Hasn't happened yet.

The trick for me is to count over and over in my head as I get them and while fishing for them. Bill and Duckdog1us had a fish on the bank just as much or more than me so I know it was a 200+ day.

Although while catching white bass I just add them up when I get home and fillet them. But you can keep un-limited amounts of them.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> Sometimes the fishing Gods smile, and it sounds like you had one of those days. Thanks for sharing!


I have never have had more than a 3 fish day at the berry. Bout time things changed for me! 8)


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Makes me wonder how many people are going to try and fish that little opening this weekend. Shoulder to shoulder? I think so!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Exactly. Why some reports, especially of "small" waters are sometimes best left unreported until a more appropriate time. I know at least one place I will try to avoid for the next 6 weeks!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Jacksonman said:


> Exactly. Why some reports, especially of "small" waters are sometimes best left unreported until a more appropriate time. I know at least one place I will try to avoid for the next 6 weeks!


Please read the forum rules. I can say or leave out anything in reports regaurding locations, tactics, etc. Please respect that. :|

Good luck without the secret bait too!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't get me wrong tyedye, and I'm not taunting you, but if you had a 61 fish day it was because the fish were in there thick and hungry. I guarantee you I could have smacked that many on my jigs. (well, Tubedude's jigs) Congrats on the great day though! 
Problem is, that little honeyhole is going to stay about that same size for a few weeks, and the fishermen are going to flock there now. It's your perogative to report however, and I really don't mind. After all, it's only Strawberry!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I dont mind if people flock to the berry, its such a huge fishery and I have my honey holes thought out the year. I honestly like helping people catch fish when i'm there, because its such a drive and most people only go there a few times a year. Great job guys, if I didnt have kids or being busy with other things, i'd be slaying them with you.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*

Nice day it looked all solid as I drove by today but I was also on a mission for a first trip to starvation


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on all the fish! Why did you edit out the part about dipnetting the albino? I thought that was pretty funny!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah at Strawberry you can catch a lot of rainbows on a pather martin, or a blue fox gold spinner during ice off! I caught a lot at Chicken Creek east last year 12-14 inchers, but a lot of fun when you catch one just about every cast!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Please understand that sometimes because you can doesn't mean you should. 

I have a few honey holes that me and a few buddies are deathly afraid of that you may find one day. If you were to hot spot those places, I would bet that you may have more than a few people looking up your address. 

At the same time, I have taken many buddies up to these places and every single one has agreed to keep it off the internet. And guess what, these small waters continue to produce for us year after year. Even Loah, the posting guru, leaves these small waters off the net. 

A little common courtesy towards the wishes of others and you may be able to find yourselves some amazing gems rather than doing whatever you want and upsetting some of the best fishermen in the state. 

I honestly had no plans to fish the ladders but if anyone else did, I pity them.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I understand Jacksonman's point, and I agree that hot spotting specific waters isn't very ethical. If I were to discover a gem that isn't well known, I would certainly do my part in keeping it a secret. 

That being said, I think there's a difference between what I described above, and sharing information about open water on one of the most popular fisheries in the state. When soft water is abundant in a few weeks, it won't matter anyway. After all, we are talking about Strawberry.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

just because one person can go and get into the fish one day doesnt mean everyone can on any other day and belive it or not this was a slow day no big fish but the one and if you want to go catch 10 to 14 inch planter please take them runts so my cuts can come back to my good spots they even have the tigers that i was catching ever trip ran out i like the berry when everyone else hated it i knew it was good for 4 or 5 24+ inch fish about every trip


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Jacksonman said:


> I have a few honey holes that me and a few buddies are deathly afraid of that you may find one day. If you were to hot spot those places, I would bet that you may have more than a few people looking up your address.


EXCUSE ME is that a threat? You fisherman act like you own the water...well guess what sweet heart...I have just as much right to fish a gem as much as you do. Same goes for posting about it too.

You don't like it....then go ahead and look me up.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Great post dude! I think it's great that you let everyone know where you go and how the fishing is. It would be really good if everyone on the forum could be as informative as you guys. It really helps a lot of different people out. I hope it's shoulder to shoulder for the next several weeks so more people can enjoy the same experience you guys had!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Jacksonman said:


> Please understand that sometimes because you can doesn't mean you should.
> 
> I have a few honey holes that me and a few buddies are deathly afraid of that you may find one day. If you were to hot spot those places, I would bet that you may have more than a few people looking up your address.
> 
> ...


First of all I must say anyone looking for me will only find a painful un-timely dimse. I will not stand for any type of threat or insinuation (I am surprised the mods did here BTW). You Jacksoman are a disgrace to this site IMO.

When someone shows me a place and tells me to keep it secret I do so. When I find it by myself that choice is up to me, PERIOD.... END OF STORY.... GOODBYE....THE END!!!

To me this "don't say where you were" is just as bad as naming the **** place when somebody intentionally left it out. Get off my back about posting this one up already!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Tylert said:


> Great post dude! I think it's great that you let everyone know where you go and how the fishing is! It would be really good if everyone on the forum could be as informative as you guys. It really helps a lot of different people out. I hope it's shoulder to shoulder for the next several weeks so more people can enjoy the same experience you guys had!


Thanks Tylert. I can only hope a few others enjoy a great day out there. Or at the very least I save them a crapy trip when I get the skunk.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Jacksonman said:


> I have a few honey holes that me and a few buddies are deathly afraid of that you may find one day. If you were to hot spot those places, I would bet that you may have more than a few people looking up your address.


So what do you plan on doing once you get someones address? What a loser...a threat over a stupid fish. Some people need to get a life. Sometimes this forum reminds me of a bunch of immature high schoolers


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well said Jacksonman. I didn't take what he said as a threat. And I agree some people are too thin skinned on here for sure.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Well said Jacksonman. I didn't take what he said as a threat.


Bet you didn't since it wasn't directed at you. :O•-:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tylert said:


> Great post dude! I think it's great that you let everyone know where you go and how the fishing is. It would be really good if everyone on the forum could be as informative as you guys. It really helps a lot of different people out. I hope it's shoulder to shoulder for the next several weeks so more people can enjoy the same experience you guys had!


Not trying to defend or offend anyone here, but doesn't "shoulder to shoulder" fishing pretty much ruin the fishing experience? I assure you that it certainly does!


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

to who cares the ladder is a very open and know of spot that get fished every day and is one of my favorite places to fish ant i have no problem leting the world know there is 10 ,000 planters in there have fun go get them i don't own the ladders just like no one else own their secret spots and i know the berry i would say just about as good as anyone i'm only there 2 or 3 times a week and i don't mind people knowing where to fish that doesn't mean they can catch them if your not good enough to catch them with some one else there find another sport i know i can sit in the middle of 30 guys and out fish them with more and bigger fish so either get better at what you do or just keep it to your self and i think every guy with little kids should take them to the ladder this weekend and let them have a blast and the ones with out should bow out gracefully and let them but i know better then this just because i have see the way some so called adults act at the community ponds 
the twins are very respectful of things i ask them not to say also and i enjoy their reports also on the places i dont get to get out to very often just as im sure many others do i have no problem with them outing my spots so guard your closely because i probably already know them and i like fishing with the twins


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

oh yea watch out for the fence enough said


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*

Why is this creating such a debate were talking strawberry reservoir the most well known trout fishery in the state! Fishing the ladders thats a pretty vague description! Everyone knows ice off is good so im trying to decide what secret was given away here? Besides who wants to read a bunch of awesome fishin reports from secret locations? Not that i dont enjoy reading secret posts too but if they all were it wouldnt be as enjoyable of a forum I understand some waters should stay more low key to keep people from fishing it out if they were to keep everything and fish it often but who cares about keeping every success a secret? I sometimes wished the fisherman culture wasn't so secretive and self righteous all the time. We should be more willing to help people out like the twins! Fish on guys! And I trust if I did have a small secret water I wouldn't be afraid the twins would post it against my wishes should I take them there.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I think the fishery that is Strawberry may be able to handle the "elbow to elbow" fishing. Nice report, I think I need to start a spearfishing thread here pretty soon o-||


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

+1 you can guarantee that!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

if you guys are worried about burning up spots the worst thing you can do is start a big controversy about it on a thread. I agree with duckdog, ya fish strawberry for the giants, wish I knew the big fish like he does of course. its not like the twins revealed a small little stream full of giant browns or something. this is strawberry we're talkin about and little cookie cutter bows that were caught..


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*



brookieguy1 said:


> Tylert said:
> 
> 
> > Great post dude! I think it's great that you let everyone know where you go and how the fishing is. It would be really good if everyone on the forum could be as informative as you guys. It really helps a lot of different people out. I hope it's shoulder to shoulder for the next several weeks so more people can enjoy the same experience you guys had!
> ...


go to Alaska during the salmon spawn trust me hook a few of those and you may change your mind about combat fishing  but I do agree I like some peace and quiet! But If we're talking fish every cast I think I could get over the crowd


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I let everyone I know at work how good the fishing was. Then I was at Cabelas and sportsman's warehouse today and also let everyone know as well. A whole bunch of people are planning on heading up within the next few days to try it out. Can't wait to hear all the up coming posts on the Berry.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in. 
I love throwing elbows while I'm fishing....kind of like combining fishing with basketball. Clearing folks out a little bit each time before making a cast is kinda exciting.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> I'm in.
> I love throwing elbows while I'm fishing....kind of like combining fishing with basketball. Clearing folks out a little bit each time before making a cast is kinda exciting.


From the sounds of things you must fish Community Ponds alot...BTW you are the 1st user I have seen on this site that has a "banned until Feb 18" under the username.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, I was banned until February 18th for having a differing opinion. I agree with most everything and everyone now. Community fishing ponds aren't my gig, but combat fishing's a hoot.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Yep, I was banned until February 18th for having a differing opinion. I agree with most everything and everyone now. Community fishing ponds aren't my gig, but combat fishing's a hoot.


The treatment huh. I bet one day I will get lobotimized too.



















Jack Nicholson lobotomized









P.S. This is ALL IN GOOD FUN!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Of course strawberry can handle the pressure. Could care less if every one of you kept your limit of 14 inch bows. But we are talking about the only open water at the berry for the next 4 weeks which happens to be less than the size of a football endzone. Like I said, I had no plan to fish this or strawberry until next fall but this is a case where it would have been more respectful to have kept it on the downlow until ice came off. 20 people fishing this spot will ruin it for each one of them. Comparing Alaska salmon fishing to fishing this spot with 20 other guys is as dumb as it gets. What works one day will definitely not work at all when you can't find a spot to cast. 

Anyways, wasn't meant as a threat or an attack. Just meant to help explain some of the ethics of many of the good fishing buddies I have believe in regards to posting reports. Many of us were jut like you when we found these forums but have since learned the importance of respecting small waters or unique situations that can't handle the pressure of the Internet.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I should also add I have received 4 pms from guys on here thanking me for standing up to you bullies and that they agreed 100% with what I said an how I said it. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*

Bullies? You don't think the fish school around strawberry and your football size end zone will be full of different fish from
The thousands of cubic feet of water in the whole reservoir!?! I don't think that because a small section of strawberry is open water that qualifies it as a small water that's like comparing apples to oranges. So what if you would have chosen not to post I respect the twins decision to post I hardly see this as a big deal I think just because one of you wouldn't have posted doesn't make you right or need I jump on there case! An if you feel it will create a fishing situation that wouldn't be enjoyable for you than it's your prerogative to stay away!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Congrats on all the fish! Why did you edit out the part about dipnetting the albino? I thought that was pretty funny!


My question never got answered


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Strawberry at the beginning of ice off is no secret.
Nothing wrong with posting a report about it.
Time to move on!


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

hhhmmmmmmm not the only open water either if you know the berry


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Jacksonman said:


> I should also add I have received 4 pms from guys on here thanking me for standing up to you bullies and that they agreed 100% with what I said an how I said it. Take it for what it is worth.


1st place to you on the "who gives a crap" award. You have what 100 something posts since 2008? Great job you really contribute to the fishing reports don't you? Your little rants haven't changed a thing. It has only encouraged me to explore and possibly exploite the next honey hole I get my line into. Seriously get off my case already Jack!

I get PM's too you know, about how people appreaciate my threads and what not everytime a thread gets "out of hand". You don't hear me bragging about it. :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> .. It has only encouraged me to explore *and possibly exploite the next honey hole I get my line into.* :O•-:


This is why nobody will see any fishing reports from me from now on.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*



sawsman said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > .. It has only encouraged me to explore *and possibly exploite the next honey hole I get my line into.* :O•-:
> ...


I only saw this as you quoted them. I agree 100%! I stopped posting fishing reports because of these two. Thankfully these two have never posted about my favorite secret spots and I'll do my part to keep it that way. Carry on!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

sawsman said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > .. It has only encouraged me to explore *and possibly exploite the next honey hole I get my line into.* :O•-:
> ...


If you posted the honey hole...then I guess there would be nothing left for us to exploite. I for one will not be missing your posts.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Judd considering you chose the ignore function....how can you agree 100% with what was said if you can not even read it. Funny how you can not stay away from our posts. You are like a parrot on a pirates shoulder.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > tye dye twins said:
> ...


I agree as well. Let them ruin someone else's spot. Just when you think they might be "getting it" they say something like this. :?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*



martymcfly73 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > sawsman said:
> ...


I make it a point to keep good information away from poachers and those who willingly waste our wildlife. It only takes a few to ruin something good.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

At least we contribute...haters are gonna hate....you guys are just wasting your time here.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> I for one will not be missing your posts.


*I* will. 

I hope all is well with you Saws.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> At least we contribute...haters are gonna hate....you guys are just wasting your time here.


Its H8TRS GNA H8, you guys should put that on your bikes.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Well you guys should feel great. I sense a lock coming thanks to cry baby syndrome on here.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on all the fish! Why did you edit out the part about dipnetting the albino? I thought that was pretty funny!
> ...


Still nothing? Could it be because of this?



> R657-13-10. Dipnetting.
> (1) Hand-held dipnets may be used to land game fish legally taken by angling. However, they may not be used as a primary method to take game fish from Utah waters except at Bear Lake where they are permitted for Bonneville Cisco.


Imagine that. You two broke the law. Again. IBTL! o-||


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Honestly a little kid threw a cast net at it and handed the fish to me for a pic. I polietly told him that the DWR would frown on that and released the fish. I didn't break the law.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

There is a reason I only have posted 100 times in the past couple years and posters who don't understand general principles of common courtesy and respecting small waters is one of them. 

There is another forum that is by invite only and will not show up on internet searches that members not only post on smaller waters but also name names on occasion. That is because it is a small group of anglers who respect each other and enjoy fishing with one another. Some of the best anglers in the state have left these forums and post exclusively in that one. You have sadly lost the opportunity to ever be a part of that group of amazing anglers. 

You boys need to lose your 18 year old attitude, discover a few other non-fishing related matters such as a barber, girlfriend, etc, and stop insulting anglers who have been around much longer than you and are much better fishermen than you. You have a lot to learn (and so do I). If I were you, I wouldn't start pissing off the best fishermen in the state. 

Again, posting on Strawberry, even on this small amount of open water, is not that huge a deal. But seriously, lose the ****iness. You aren't that good of fishermen, yet.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I could care less about your elietist site of fellow paranoia freaks. Great that you guys can pat each other on the backs safely. So why are you here anyway? Just to defend holes from guys like me? 

You implied the ****y atttidue of us being a great fisherman BTW.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> I could care less about your elietist site of fellow paranoia freaks. Great that you guys can pat each other on the backs safely. So why are you here anyway? Just to defend holes from guys like me?
> 
> You implied the ****y atttidue of us being a great fisherman BTW.


 :roll:


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

You guys are good fishermen. So am I. But we have a lot to learn. I am sure you could outfish me in certain situations and I vice-versa. But one things I have learned that you obviously have not is that keeping small waters and certain details private will get you much further with those who are better fisherman than you. 

"So why are you here anyway? Just to defend holes from guys like me?" - Yes, AND to read the reports of others. I post on occasion and I do almost always give out info to those who PM me or who I know to be respectful. 

Keep you reports coming. I can't get enough of 14 inch bows and Little Dell cutts.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

You know Jacksonman I looked up your past posts....it was an interesting read. The search users posts is my favorite option on the UWN...it shows what people like you actually contribute here....in your case....very few fishing reports......tons of bashing...followed by some of your own personal angler theories on fishery management.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

tdt i did the same and it seems he has ask for report from others also where he is not about to give out any info just in it for what he can get out of it for himself


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*

"The ice is still very thick. You will need a gas-powered auger is needed to drill through it. There is a little open water at some of the inlets. Anglers report good fishing success on these open water casting bait-tipped black marabou jigs toward the ice edge and letting it sink. Many anglers are competing for the open water areas, so please be courteous. There could be some slush with the recent warm temperatures, but it hasn't been much of a problem yet. Take other peole with you if you take vehicles on the ice. Anglers report fair to good fishing. Expect at least a few fish every hour. If you don't have that success rate, try moving to a new location. See the Utah Fishing Guidebook for details on special regulations at Strawberry Reservoir."

.... Straight from the dwr fishing report perhaps you can call there main office and lecture them on your opinion and ask them to remove the report of the open water!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you paid closer attention, Bscuderi, you would notice that the vast majority of the time the updates you would see on the DWR site follow reports that are posted on these message boards. I would venture a guess that the comment about showing courtesy was a direct result of the banter happening here. 

Some of you guys are nothing more than the pot calling the kettle black. I wish you could see the kinds of reports that guys used to post here. With the exception of a few people, we just don't see them anymore. You say "elitist"? I say that's exactly right! They are the elite fishermen. I have learned a lot from them, and its sad to realize they don't post anymore. I can't blame them though.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Stawberry 200+ Fish & Ponds*

I have noticed that the website sometimes follows our posts here. I was just pointing out the DWR didn't see a problem reporting it out for more eyes to see. And as with everything fishing hunting skiing and even Internet forums all you hear us how in the good old days... I'm sure I'll be saying it one say to my kids about a few of my fishing holes. I truly wish I could have seen these days on the forum though as I didn't discover it until probably November of last ear I think I joined in December. It has been a real gold mine and truly has been a lot of help and all of friendly people to help with teqniques an DIY projects. And I love reading the reports when I cant take the trip myself. It helps fuel the addiction even from home! I hope I can someday see what you are talking about chaser. So if these said pros are reading I hope you come out of hiding. Thanks for letting me a part of this awesome forum and I just hope we can all get along I was never intending to add to the controversy just looking to stick up for the twins as a lot of people seemed to jump on there case about making a report. I can assure you if nobody made posts like the twins this sites fishing section would fail and new members like me would have probably not thought the site was worth joining.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bscuderi said:


> I can assure you if nobody made posts like the twins this sites fishing section would fail and new members like me would have probably not thought the site was worth joining.


I agree with the last few posts. There are a TON of guys who no longer post reports that were great back in the day (even when it was the DWR forum). We are missing their wealth of knowledge and experience. The best thing about the guys who used to post is that they did it right and taught people proper ethics as well. I too wish they would post again. I think a bunch of those guys stopped posting due to a quote I always see whenever Huge posts:

"Never argue with an idiot, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference!"--Mark Twain


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bscuderi said:


> I have noticed that the website sometimes follows our posts here. I was just pointing out the DWR didn't see a problem reporting it out for more eyes to see. And as with everything fishing hunting skiing and even Internet forums all you hear us how in the good old days... I'm sure I'll be saying it one say to my kids about a few of my fishing holes. I truly wish I could have seen these days on the forum though as I didn't discover it until probably November of last ear I think I joined in December. It has been a real gold mine and truly has been a lot of help and all of friendly people to help with teqniques an DIY projects. And I love reading the reports when I cant take the trip myself. It helps fuel the addiction even from home! I hope I can someday see what you are talking about chaser. So if these said pros are reading I hope you come out of hiding. Thanks for letting me a part of this awesome forum and I just hope we can all get along I was never intending to add to the controversy just looking to stick up for the twins as a lot of people seemed to jump on there case about making a report. I can assure you if nobody made posts like the twins this sites fishing section would fail and new members like me would have probably not thought the site was worth joining.


It's not just about the twins reports. It's their attitude towards the fisheries. I've seen multiple posts from them threatening to find other peoples fishing spots and destroy them. To me that screams immaturity. That's my issue them. They give some good info, but steward's of the resources they aren't. Search their posts if you doubt.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > tye dye twins said:
> ...


+1...


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

You all need to grow up!!!!!!! I enjoy reading about people adventures and the fish they catch. Plus i don't get to get out very much. I read these and am happy that someone got to be in the outdoors and caught some fish while they were at it. Grow up and be men not boys.


----------

